# RedHeart yarn



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm crocheting a "flag" afghan for a friend. I'm using Redheart yarn. I would like to soften the yarn after completing the afghan. I know I use fabric softener. Will the red, white and blue yarns run and what do I need to do to prevent that?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Red Heart Yarns do not bleed or run or fade (100% acrylic).
All you need to do is wash and dry it as per label instructions.
No need to even add any type of fabric softener.
Though I do add a dryer sheet to the dryer to take care of any static cling - but not necessary, just me .
;-)


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Isa53 said:


> I'm crocheting a "flag" afghan for a friend. I'm using Redheart yarn. I would like to soften the yarn after completing the afghan. I know I use fabric softener. Will the red, white and blue yarns run and what do I need to do to prevent that?


I have never had that problem with Red heart.. And if your worried about it go buy a box of those washer sheets that do help prevent bleed just to be sure. Oh and the better yarn from Redheart that comes out really soft for an afghan is the Love... some will feel a bit rough before the washing but after it comes out really nice.


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Red Heart Yarns do not bleed or run or fade (100% acrylic).
> All you need to do is wash and dry it as per label instructions.
> No need to even add any type of fabric softener.
> ;-)


Thank you...sounds easy enough!


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> I have never had that problem with Red heart.. And if your worried about it go buy a box of those washer sheets that do help prevent bleed just to be sure.


Good idea...just concerned about the red


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Isa53 said:


> Good idea...just concerned about the red


I have used the reds, alone and with other colors in an item -- never had a problem.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

do not use fabric softener on knit items


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

chickkie said:


> do not use fabric softener on knit items


 So glad I asked about this...I sure wouldn't want to ruin something after all that work! Thanks !


----------



## tatsfieldknitter (Jul 20, 2011)

chikkie can you tell me why you shouldn't use fabric softener on knitted items - I always do - especially when I've completed the garment - need to wash to get any gunk or dog hairs out!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Acrylic yarn is a form of plastic. Color is added to the plastic when in liquid (or semi-liquid) form, then cooled and extruded through a machine.

Natural fibers are dyed with a liquid dye and may bleed if not set properly.

Go ahead and use your acrylic yarn with no worries about bleeding!

I would recommend blocking your finished item with steam. Putting acrylic in the dryer is "risky" as it is very difficult to control the amount of heat a dryer will get at any setting. A little too much heat from a dryer will melt your project as plastic WILL melt when heated..... Just ask how many knitters have "crunchy" spots on their acrylic afghans/sweaters from machine drying.....

The benefit of steam blocking is twofold... A nicer looking, more "finished" piece AND blocking will make your project nice and soft...

Here is a link describing how to block acrylic....

http://beadknitter.blogspot.com/2009/03/you-can-block-acrylic.html?m=1


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Acrylic yarn is a form of plastic. Color is added to the plastic when in liquid (or semi-liquid) form, then cooled and extruded through a machine.
> 
> Natural fibers are dyed with a liquid dye and may bleed if not set properly.
> 
> ...


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Dryers have air dry, low, knit, and regular settings.
Dryers also have temperature thermostats in them to make these settings possible.
No afghans do not melt in the home use dryers.
Do not worry about putting acrylics in the dryers.
The manufacture ball bands will tell you - low heat, if not specific it states machine dry.

As we are talking RH -
http://www.redheart.com/yarn/super-saver-economy
Care Instructions: Machine wash warm; tumble dry; do not bleach; do not iron; dry cleanable

http://www.redheart.com/yarn/soft-yarn
Care Instructions: Machine wash warm, gentle cycle; tumble dry; do not bleach; do not iron; dry cleanable

http://www.redheart.com/yarn/love
Care Instructions: Machine wash warm, gentle cycle. Tumble dry low; do not over dry. Do not bleach. Do not iron.

http://www.redheart.com/yarn/scrubby ~~ 100% polyester
Care Instructions: Machine wash warm, gentle cycle, tumble dry low

http://www.redheart.com/yarn/boutique-unforgettable
Care Instructions: Machine wash gentle cycle in cold water (86 F/30 C), tumble dry low. Do not bleach or iron. Do not dry clean.

http://www.redheart.com/yarn/soft-baby-steps
Care Instructions: Machine wash warm, gentle cycle; tumble dry low; do not bleach; do not iron; dry cleanable

http://www.redheart.com/yarn/classic
Care Instructions: Machine wash warm; tumble dry low; do not bleach; do not iron; dry cleanable


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

chickkie said:


> do not use fabric softener on knit items


Too late. I do it all the time with machine washables, and nothing bad has happened.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

Agree. Once it's washed the yarn is very soft. I use it all the time and I make alot of baby afghans.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Dryers have air dry, low, knit, and regular settings.
> Dryers also have temperature thermostats in them to make these settings possible.
> No afghans do not melt in the home use dryers.
> Do not worry about putting acrylics in the dryers.
> ...


Works for me, and all the years of my kids and their acrylic sweaters, thrown in the laundry , dryer. No problem. Good as new.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> Works for me, and all the years of my kids and their acrylic sweaters, thrown in the laundry , dryer. No problem. Good as new.


Works for me too. I've never heard of acrylic yarns melting in the dryer. That's just silly! :lol:


----------



## sadocd (Jul 8, 2011)

cah said:


> Works for me too. I've never heard of acrylic yarns melting in the dryer. That's just silly! :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

I never use fabric softener, it softens by relaxing the fiber which will eventually weaken the fiber. 

Red Heart yarn softens up nicely after machine wash & low dry.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

cah said:


> Works for me too. I've never heard of acrylic yarns melting in the dryer. That's just silly! :lol:


I don't think it will melt unless there is problem with the dryer over heating. My daughter over dried a afghan I had knit for her and it killed the yarn. Just became limp, it did not melt. The dryer she had at the time was old and did not have a sensor.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

JanieSue said:


> I don't think it will melt unless there is problem with the dryer over heating. My daughter over dried a afghan I had knit for her and it killed the yarn. Just became limp, it did not melt. The dryer she had at the time was old and did not have a sensor.


or fire..


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Just ask how many knitters have "crunchy" spots on their acrylic afghans/sweaters from machine drying...


I took a poll: Results showed zero (as in none) "crunchy spots" on acrylic afghans/sweaters AFTER machine drying; however, there were reports of "crunchy spots" on acrylic items brought home by kids in college when they returned for a visit (BEFORE machine washing and drying), but these "crunchy spots" magically disappeared AFTER machine washing and drying.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> I took a poll - zero have "crunchy spots" on their acrylic afghans/sweaters after machine drying; however, there were reports of "crunchy spots" on acrylic items dragged home by their kids in college when they returned for a visit, but these "crunchy spots" magically disappeared after machine washing and drying.


Oh the memories of my son's Fraternity days. The things he brought home to wash. The mud football, the soccer parties. You get the picture. He still has his "mom's knits" no fading, no crunchies.


----------



## JYannucci (Nov 29, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Red Heart Yarns do not bleed or run or fade (100% acrylic).
> All you need to do is wash and dry it as per label instructions.
> No need to even add any type of fabric softener.
> Though I do add a dryer sheet to the dryer to take care of any static cling - but not necessary, just me .
> ;-)


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Acrylic yarn is a form of plastic. Color is added to the plastic when in liquid (or semi-liquid) form, then cooled and extruded through a machine.
> 
> Natural fibers are dyed with a liquid dye and may bleed if not set properly.
> 
> ...


Crunchy spots!! I have used Red Heart since I was 9 and I have never ever had such thing happen. Now maybe your over heating the dryer. or set your items on fire cause that is the only way a CRUNCH can happen.

:?


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

I have had NO problems with RedHeart yarn running. Cold water, gentle cycle, cool cycle on the dryer, and a little bit of fabric softener is all it takes.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

I am fascinated by this subject, brought up here again. It seems there is a big difference in opinion, as always, so I will stay tuned to see how it unfolds. I do machine wash and dry my acrylics as per instructions on the labels and have not had a problem. I've been doing this for over 50 years.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

morningstar said:


> I am fascinated by this subject, brought up here again. It seems there is a big difference in opinion, as always, so I will stay tuned to see how it unfolds. I do machine wash and dry my acrylics as per instructions on the labels and have not had a problem. I've been doing this for over 50 years.


Red Heart wouldn't have stayed in business for 75+ years, #1 company/seller/manufacturer, and won the Women's Choice award this year if there was any Real problems. ;-)


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Red Heart yarn has given me no problems ever, It doesn't fade, bleed or melt. (Crunchy spots.... how ridiculous.) And, by the way, I'm so sick or acrylic yarn being referred to as " plastic", It is NOT plastic, it is yarn, which many people use, every day to make wonderful things... if anyone can't bear to use acrylic yarn, then DON'T post on acrylic yarn threads... it's annoying. Sorry for the rant, just had to get it off my chest.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Learn How Red Heart Yarn is Made 





Just amazing to know how it is done with the #1 brand.

http://blog.redheart.com/red-heart-won-the-womens-choice-award/
Red Heart Won the Womens Choice Award - 2015
Read the official press release.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

books said:


> Red Heart yarn has given me no problems ever, It doesn't fade, bleed or melt. (Crunchy spots.... how ridiculous.) And, by the way, I'm so sick or acrylic yarn being referred to as " plastic", It is NOT plastic, it is yarn, which many people use, every day to make wonderful things... if anyone can't bear to use acrylic yarn, then DON'T post on acrylic yarn threads... it's annoying. Sorry for the rant, just had to get it off my chest.


Acrylic is made of plastic..bottles and alike. So are carpets and more.. its reality why hide it. Its a way to recycle. So its not that fancy animals hair. Its the best source we have for non-allergic yarn. And the best thing about acrylic/plastic is the darn bugs can't eat it.. Not ashamed to say its is plastic product.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

books said:


> Red Heart yarn has given me no problems ever, It doesn't fade, bleed or melt. (Crunchy spots.... how ridiculous.) And, by the way, I'm so sick or acrylic yarn being referred to as " plastic", It is NOT plastic, it is yarn, which many people use, every day to make wonderful things... if anyone can't bear to use acrylic yarn, then DON'T post on acrylic yarn threads... it's annoying. Sorry for the rant, just had to get it off my chest.


Being compared to plastic tumblers, bowls, water bottles, etc ... is at the far end of the spectrum of what/how/why crude oil products are made.
And doesn't even come into play when manufacturing/processing/using acrylic yarns; other than durability.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> I took a poll: Results showed zero (as in none) "crunchy spots" on acrylic afghans/sweaters AFTER machine drying; however, there were reports of "crunchy spots" on acrylic items brought home by kids in college when they returned for a visit (BEFORE machine washing and drying), but these "crunchy spots" magically disappeared AFTER machine washing and drying.


LOL


----------



## Idaho (Jul 28, 2011)

Agree with what everyone has said. If you are washing something that will bleed, however, you can buy Color Catcher at your bigger grocery stores. These look just like fabric softener sheets but through some process, as mysterious as why I can gain one pound after eating one bite of a cookie, they trap the colors that run and keep the fabric from bleeding.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

books said:


> Red Heart yarn has given me no problems ever, It doesn't fade, bleed or melt. (Crunchy spots.... how ridiculous.) And, by the way, I'm so sick or acrylic yarn being referred to as " plastic", It is NOT plastic, it is yarn, which many people use, every day to make wonderful things... if anyone can't bear to use acrylic yarn, then DON'T post on acrylic yarn threads... it's annoying. Sorry for the rant, just had to get it off my chest.


Agreed!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Idaho said:


> Agree with what everyone has said. If you are washing something that will bleed, however, you can buy Color Catcher at your bigger grocery stores. These look just like fabric softener sheets but through some process, as mysterious as why I can gain one pound after eating one bite of a cookie, they trap the colors that run and keep the fabric from bleeding.


Keep in mind - most high % acrylic yarns do not bleed (especially RH yarns, as this topic is specific to RH) - so save your money (or any of the quantity of it you have on hand).


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Being compared to plastic tumblers, bowls, water bottles, etc ... is at the far end of the spectrum of what/how/why crude oil products are made.


I understand that it is not a "natural" product like wool, which is made from animal hair, acrylic is man made, I get it, but that doesn't mean it's bad. Every time AMYKNITS posts anything about acrylic, she mentions plastic, it is yarn, you knit with it. I just get impatient, fine, if she can afford expensive stuff, great, but do not degrade other people for what they use. This topic goes on and on, and it has, and I don't want that, because I don't want to hijack the thread, but knock off the "plastic" stuff.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

books said:


> I understand that it is not a "natural" product like wool, which is made from animal hair, acrylic is man made, I get it, but that doesn't mean it's bad. Every time AMYKNITS posts anything about acrylic, she mentions plastic, it is yarn, you knit with it. I just get impatient, fine, if she can afford expensive stuff, great, but do not degrade other people for what they use. This topic goes on and on, and it has, and I don't want that, because I don't want to hijack the thread, but knock off the "plastic" stuff.


:thumbup: Agreed. ;-)
I was expanding on prior comments from that person and explaining that there is no harm in using acrylics. ;-)
Unfortunately, this does come up each time acrylics is mentioned - sad, but true.
I wish it would stop as well.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

I have used Red Heart for years....have had it bleed a couple of times....older yarn....use a Dye Catcher sheet on any item with multi colors....Fabric softener is fine. Just don't use too much. If you do it will coat the yarn and make it sticky, had that happen too! Just a little goes a long way. Don't use high heat in the dryer or leave it too long. I usually take mine out while they are still a little damp, spread out to finish drying. If you don't abuse it, anything made with Red Heart will last for years.....


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

books said:


> I understand that it is not a "natural" product like wool, which is made from animal hair, acrylic is man made, I get it, but that doesn't mean it's bad. Every time AMYKNITS posts anything about acrylic, she mentions plastic, it is yarn, you knit with it. I just get impatient, fine, if she can afford expensive stuff, great, but do not degrade other people for what they use. This topic goes on and on, and it has, and I don't want that, because I don't want to hijack the thread, but knock off the "plastic" stuff.


It's a broken record!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Learn How Red Heart Yarn is Made
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice but one question is still there.. what is Acrylic made from.. how this is spun I understand. And got a kick out of how to dye Acrylic yarns. next video.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

books said:


> I understand that it is not a "natural" product like wool, which is made from animal hair, acrylic is man made, I get it, but that doesn't mean it's bad. Every time AMYKNITS posts anything about acrylic, she mentions plastic, it is yarn, you knit with it. I just get impatient, fine, if she can afford expensive stuff, great, but do not degrade other people for what they use. This topic goes on and on, and it has, and I don't want that, because I don't want to hijack the thread, but knock off the "plastic" stuff.


Hay one way to look at it is my stuff isn't being eaten by bugs nor do I have to protect it. I be proud..

Well I am going to go work with my not fancy Acrylic yarns that keep me warm.. and no animal was harmed in anyway to get it.  :lol:


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

You know, I have wool, and mohair, and alpaca and "fancy" stuff, too. I buy lots from ebay and bags from Goodwill and sometimes, I find some good stuff, but I don't brag about what I use. I also don't look down my nose at someone for what they use. If you don't like acrylic, there is just no need to state that every time the subject is brought up. Guess I'm just grumpy today. maybe I should just go to bed...


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Learn How Red Heart Yarn is Made
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree with your comment about Red Heart's success and I did recently watch the video about how it is made. When I first learned to knit and crochet, it was the only brand available to us in our little town. It's still my favorite for most of my projects.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

cathy47 said:


> nice but one question is still there.. what is Acrylic made from.. how this is spun I understand. And got a kick out of how to dye Acrylic yarns. next video.


Actually, I think AMYKNITS posted a link on the process of making acrylic yarn, I ignored it, because she keeps beating a dead horse, and it served her point about acrylic being plastic, she's good at finding links to back up her agruments. You could probably find it on her posting about hand washing or how wool isn't itchy, or any number of her preachings about how she's better than all the rest of us, because she uses natural fibers and we don't.


----------



## PeggyAnn (Sep 19, 2012)

Amy, thanks for this great article. Author made it so easy to understand.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

books said:


> I understand that it is not a "natural" product like wool, which is made from animal hair, acrylic is man made, I get it, but that doesn't mean it's bad. Every time AMYKNITS posts anything about acrylic, she mentions plastic, it is yarn, you knit with it. I just get impatient, fine, if she can afford expensive stuff, great, but do not degrade other people for what they use. This topic goes on and on, and it has, and I don't want that, because I don't want to hijack the thread, but knock off the "plastic" stuff.


When answering questions such as "Will acrylic yarn bleed" it is helpful to understand WHY it will not. Understanding how the fiber performs is important to many of us.

No one said "plastic is bad"... I have no clue where you got that.... It is actually GOOD in this case as the OP is concerned about bleeding!!!!!

I am not quite sure what stating where the fiber comes from/how it is made and the properties that make EACH fiber work differently is upsetting.

Is it upsetting if I explain that wool is produced by shearing sheep and spinning the fibers? I often discuss the differences in plant fibers and how cottons do not accept dye as well as other fibers may.

Cotton is a plant fiber, wool is animal fiber and acrylic is a man made plastic fiber. Those are facts. No one should be insulted by simple explanations of fibers, what they are made from and how they behave.

What you knit with is your choice. I cannot change the fact that acrylic is a form of plastic... Just as I cannot change the fact that cotton is a plant fiber. If that upsets you, I COULD say it is made from "fairy dust" or "kitten kisses", but that wouldn't help explain why acrylics do not bleed and natural fibers may.... There really is no way to "sugar coat" the facts.... If it offends you, then don't read about fibers and you won't get upset is the only advice I can offer...


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Acrylic yarn is a form of plastic. Color is added to the plastic when in liquid (or semi-liquid) form, then cooled and extruded through a machine.
> 
> Natural fibers are dyed with a liquid dye and may bleed if not set properly.
> 
> ...


Amyknits, I think you contributed good suggestions about how to handle acrylic yarns and the video to watch. It's the reference to plastic that people have trouble with and think it is a stretch to use that term because of its origins in oil. Whatever the chemistry involved, most of us have had no problems with Red Heart Super Saver.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

It is not plastic, like a bag, or Tupperware. It is yarn, people knit with it, obviously, you don't, because you choose to criticize it at every turn. BTW, I would love to tell you what you can do with your "kitten Kisses" and "Fairy dust", but I won't.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

morningstar said:


> Amyknits, I think you contributed good suggestions about how to handle acrylic yarns and the video to watch. It's the reference to plastic that people have trouble with and think it is a stretch to use that term because of its origins in oil. Whatever the chemistry involved, most of us have had no problems with Red Heart Super Saver.


I didn't say or imply there are problems with Red Heart yarn... I am simply explaining WHY there is no fear of them bleeding.. They are not "dyed" as some fibers are.. Essentially color is added in the manufacture of the yarn.

I apologize, but I don't get offended when people explain that wool is made from sheep... I just can't understand the "trouble" with understanding/explaining acrylic is a form of plastic... That is simply a fact.. Not negative OR positive.

It is very difficult to explain and discuss the properties of different fibers without discussing where they come from. I have no issue using plastic.

Yes, acrylic is YARN! There are ALL types of YARN... Dozens of fibers to choose from (and blends) and they are all made into yarn.... That is true. But understanding different fibers, how they perform, features and benefits and the properties can help us choose the right fibers for our projects... Especially acrylic for a flag pattern because there is ZERO chance of bleeding!👍👍


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I didn't say or imply there are problems with Red Heart yarn... I am simply explaining WHY there is no fear of them bleeding.. They are not "dyed" as some fibers are.. Essentially color is added in the manufacture of the yarn.
> 
> I apologize, but I don't get offended when people explain that wool is made from sheep... I just can't understand the "trouble" with understanding/explaining acrylic is a form of plastic... That is simply a fact.. Not negative OR positive.
> 
> It is very difficult to explain and discuss the properties of different fibers without discussing where they come from. I have no issue using plastic. If you do, no one is forcing you to... There are a myriad of other fibers to knit with.


Actually, I was trying to be supportive. I understand, as much as I can, where you're coming from and your wanting to share your knowledge. The snarky and nasty comments about you are upsetting to me.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I didn't say or imply there are problems with Red Heart yarn... I am simply explaining WHY there is no fear of them bleeding.. They are not "dyed" as some fibers are.. Essentially color is added in the manufacture of the yarn.
> 
> I apologize, but I don't get offended when people explain that wool is made from sheep... I just can't understand the "trouble" with understanding/explaining acrylic is a form of plastic... That is simply a fact.. Not negative OR positive.
> 
> It is very difficult to explain and discuss the properties of different fibers without discussing where they come from. I have no issue using plastic. If you do, no one is forcing you to... There are a myriad of other fibers to knit with.


Actually, I was trying to be supportive. I understand, as much as I can, where you're coming from and your wanting to share your knowledge. The snarky and nasty comments about you are upsetting to me.


----------



## NanR (Jan 15, 2012)

I knit hats and mittens for children and have used Red Heart. What I do is wet a towel and put it in the dryer with the hats and mittens and they come out nice and soft. You don't even need to wait until the towel is dry before taking hem out. I'm half way through my knitting for children at Christmas, about thirty hats ad mittens. I live in Florida so we really don't need them here.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

morningstar said:


> Actually, I was trying to be supportive. I understand, as much as I can, where you're coming from and your wanting to share your knowledge. The snarky and nasty comments about you are upsetting to me.


I understand. And the idea that acrylic yarn is made from "fairy dust" was a bit sarcastic, and I apologize for the sarcasm, but I fail to understand the "snarky" comments myself.

I have no clue what term I should use when discussng acrylic fibers instead? Perhaps petroleum based? Vinyl acetate or methyl acrylate doesn't mean much to most of us (me included).

Plastic IS what acrylic is and much easier for most of us to relate to than other more "technical" terms because most of us understand the properties of plastics as we use them every day.

What I use or don't use is besides the point... My motives for posting is to discuss WHY acrylic won't bleed.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

NanR said:


> I knit hats and mittens for children and have used Red Heart. What I do is wet a towel and put it in the dryer with the hats and mittens and they come out nice and soft. You don't even need to wait until the towel is dry before taking hem out. I'm half way through my knitting for children at Christmas, about thirty hats ad mittens. I live in Florida so we really don't need them here.


Thank you so much for doing this for children. And this tip is great.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

All of us that use acrylics know that they are man made. There is no need to point that out every time.


----------



## Sally15 (Dec 24, 2013)

just wash it. it will be soft and Red heart does not run  :thumbup:


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I understand. And the idea that acrylic yarn is made from "fairy dust" was a bit sarcastic, and I apologize for the sarcasm, but I fail to understand the "snarky" comments myself.
> 
> I have no clue what term I should use when discussng acrylic fibers instead? Perhaps petroleum based? Plastic IS what acrylic is and much easier for most of us to relate to than other more "technical" terms because most of us understand the properties of plastics as we use them every day.


  Just continue to be yourself. For those who have a problem with your posts, many more learn from them. I firmly believe, as I think you do, that folks should feel free to use whatever yarn, hooks, needles, patterns they prefer. Knowing more about them enriches our understanding of the craft.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Acrylic yarn is a form of plastic. Color is added to the plastic when in liquid (or semi-liquid) form, then cooled and extruded through a machine.
> 
> Natural fibers are dyed with a liquid dye and may bleed if not set properly.
> 
> ...


I've made probably over a hundred afghans in my time and never any crunchy spots. I put them in the dryer all the time. I don't go to the laundromat though. Maybe that's the difference. Where do you get these ideas?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Putting acrylic in the dryer is "risky" as it is very difficult to control the amount of heat a dryer will get at any setting.
> A little too much heat from a dryer will melt your project as plastic WILL melt when heated.....
> Just ask how many knitters have "crunchy" spots on their acrylic afghans/sweaters from machine drying.....


Enough of the 'MELTING' saga and some such nonsense.
You have been doing this on every acrylic topic for the last 2 years.
Comparing yarn to plastic bowls, cups, water bottles, etc. -
Yes those plastics do melt when given the right circumstances.
Get a grip and leave us acrylic users alone to use what we please.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

If you are worried about any bleeding there are some things called colour catchers you pop in your washing machine.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

books said:


> All of us that use acrylics know that they are man made. There is no need to point that out every time.


That is untrue. When I first started knitting I hadnt a CLUE what I was knitting with when I bought acrylic yarn.... Used it for months without learning about it. Many knitters have been using it for DECADES and say they did not know either.

I learned about fibers (acrylic and others) by discussions such as this one. I understand that YOU know that acrylic is a man made plastic, but I can tell you not ALL knitters know that.... I didn't. I learned it on KP from someone (like me) who took the time to post useful information on the subject!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I understand. And the idea that acrylic yarn is made from "fairy dust" was a bit sarcastic, and I apologize for the sarcasm, but I fail to understand the "snarky" comments myself.
> 
> I have no clue what term I should use when discussng acrylic fibers instead? Perhaps petroleum based? Vinyl acetate or methyl acrylate doesn't mean much to most of us (me included).
> 
> Plastic IS what acrylic is and much easier for most of us to relate to than other more "technical" terms because most of us understand the properties of plastics as we use them every day.


Try NO WORDS I think that should work.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Dryers have air dry, low, knit, and regular settings.
> Dryers also have temperature thermostats in them to make these settings possible.
> No afghans do not melt in the home use dryers.
> Do not worry about putting acrylics in the dryers.
> ...


Yes home based dryers vs the laundromat ones are fine. :XD: :XD:


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

morningstar said:


> Just continue to be yourself. For those who have a problem with your posts, many more learn from them. I firmly believe, as I think you do, that folks should feel free to use whatever yarn, hooks, needles, patterns they prefer. Knowing more about them enriches our understanding of the craft.


Thank you for that! I appreciate it and all that I have learned from generous, kind KP members! I am off to work and on to another subject! Have a lovely day!😃👍👍


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I learned about fibers (acrylic and others) by discussions such as this one. I understand that YOU know that acrylic is a man made plastic, but I can tell you not ALL knitters know that.... I didn't.
> I learned it on KP from someone (like me) who took the time to post useful information on the subject!


Yes you learned it from the troll 2 years ago and haven't let up since with the flip-flop talk, the melting sagas, and the nonsense drama to try and prove your point; which has been debunked many a time.
Drop it.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Thank you for that! I appreciate it and all that I have learned from generous, kind KP members! I am off to work and on to another subject! Have a lovely day!😃👍👍


Like me?????? Really. So glad to be of help.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> That is untrue. When I first started knitting I hadnt a CLUE what I was knitting with when I bought acrylic yarn.... Used it for months without learning about it. Many knitters have been using it for DECADES and say they did not know either.
> 
> I learned about fibers (acrylic and others) by discussions such as this one. I understand that YOU know that acrylic is a man made plastic, but I can tell you not ALL knitters know that.... I didn't. I learned it on KP from someone (like me) who took the time to post useful information on the subject!


Funny that Amyknits had a different perspective not that long ago when she posted this interesting little tidbit about acrylic:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-314315-3.html

"I have never even had the interest in buying it, let alone trying to knit with it. When I first started knitting I saw this yarn in Joann's and walked right by it because the look and colors didn't (and still don't) appeal to me. Then (from being on KP) I learned what it is made from and WHY it doesn't appeal to me. I remember shopping (years ago, when I was in HS) and looking at sweaters in stores being able to spot acrylic a mile away and just knowing I would never buy one.... Had no idea what acrylic WAS at the time... Just knew I would never wear one and now I will never knit with it. I buy one or two new cashmere sweaters per season AFTER they have been marked down several times (AND I have a coupon) rather than several cheaper sweaters that will last just the season. My cashmere sweaters last forever (because of the fiber AND because they are treated with care) and I have amassed a huge wardrobe of them over the years and I wear only cashmere or my own merino knitted sweaters. I knit for pleasure and it is more enjoyable to knit with and wear soft, beautiful fibers (I prefer the look of hand-dyed wools). If you want to try and soften your yarn before knitting it, then by all means... You should. I would rather not.
The good news is that there are so many choices out there for knitters, and with the Internet I can find merino wool for the same price as acrylic or even LESS sometimes..... You can knit with whatever you prefer on any budget."

In her early days on KP Amy made several posts about her love of Vanna's Choice and Caron yarns and other acrylic fibers. She knit an afghan for her son when he left for college and bragged she used 6 pounds of acrylic yarn.... and then she posts the above statement and now tries to say she can't understand why we question her motives in posting about acrylics...


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Try NO WORDS I think that should work.


Bless you


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

books said:


> It is not plastic, like a bag, or Tupperware. It is yarn, people knit with it, obviously, you don't, because you choose to criticize it at every turn. BTW, I would love to tell you what you can do with your "kitten Kisses" and "Fairy dust", but I won't.


Well I'd say it's time for a nap.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

cathy47 said:


> Well I'd say it's time for a nap.


Yeah, I know, I'm going.... sometimes, I just like to get my "Irish up"


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

books said:


> Red Heart yarn has given me no problems ever, It doesn't fade, bleed or melt. (Crunchy spots.... how ridiculous.) And, by the way, I'm so sick or acrylic yarn being referred to as " plastic", It is NOT plastic, it is yarn, which many people use, every day to make wonderful things... if anyone can't bear to use acrylic yarn, then DON'T post on acrylic yarn threads... it's annoying. Sorry for the rant, just had to get it off my chest.


There are other words for acrylic yarn, such as synthetic. Some of us don't have a wide vocabulary and have to use the easy words. ;-) Amy doesn't use acrylic yarns and has said so no less than 100 times that I've read (and I haven't been here that long), so she really wouldn't know much about them.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Yep, my 20 year old blankets are still keeping everybody warm and the colors are fabulous as ever. I wasn't going to post anything as my friends know because of the putrid thrown at me yesterday. I just finished my scarf, plastic or not, it's soft and made for a friend who wants to toss everything in the machines to wash and dry. My evil acrylic scarf:



WindingRoad said:


> I've made probably over a hundred afgha ns in my time and never any crunchy spots. I put them in the dryer all the time. I don't go to the laundromat though. Maybe that's the difference. Where do you get these ideas?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> Funny that Amyknits had a different perspective not that long ago when she posted this interesting little tidbit about acrylic:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-314315-3.html
> 
> ...


But yet she had used it - many times, and still does.
But I will not repost ALL the nonsense, this is just one of hundreds (by now).
And the many times she has thrown her relatives and friends under the bus and provided them with the "CHEAP" stuff.
And even posted about not joining a group because the ladies were using acrylics.
Flip Flop, Drama.............


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> That is untrue. When I first started knitting I hadnt a CLUE what I was knitting with when I bought acrylic yarn.... Used it for months without learning about it. Many knitters have been using it for DECADES and say they did not know either.
> 
> I learned about fibers (acrylic and others) by discussions such as this one. I understand that YOU know that acrylic is a man made plastic, but I can tell you not ALL knitters know that.... I didn't. I learned it on KP from someone (like me) who took the time to post useful information on the subject!


My gosh stories on news both printed and video many times. Then on PBS I even heard and saw. I don't think people keep their heads in a dark hole it's more like selective hearing and learning that no one knows. Gosh I even recall it talked about in school science that been over 30 years.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> But yet she had used it - many times, and still does.


But she is adamanent that she won't even touch it. Supposedly, she overly sensitive and breaks out easily.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I understand. And the idea that acrylic yarn is made from "fairy dust" was a bit sarcastic, and I apologize for the sarcasm, but I fail to understand the "snarky" comments myself.
> 
> I have no clue what term I should use when discussng acrylic fibers instead? Perhaps petroleum based? Vinyl acetate or methyl acrylate doesn't mean much to most of us (me included).
> 
> Plastic IS what acrylic is and much easier for most of us to relate to than other more "technical" terms because most of us understand the properties of plastics as we use them every day.


Apparently you seem to think you need to "dumb-it-down" for us simple folk. In that case, the terms "synthetic" or "man-made" would suffice.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

cah said:


> There are other words for acrylic yarn, such as synthetic. Some of us don't have a wide vocabulary and have to use the easy words. ;-) Amy doesn't use acrylic yarns and has said so no less than 100 times that I've read (and I haven't been here that long), so she really wouldn't know much about them.


But she HAS many times and still does.
Just Drama.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

cathy47 said:


> My gosh stories on news both printed and video many times. Then on PBS I even heard and saw. I don't think people keep their heads in a dark hole it's more like selective hearing and learning that no one knows. Gosh I even recall it talked about in school science that been over 30 years.


Exactly. She likes to play "thick" when it suits her....


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> But yet she had used it - many times, and still does.
> But I will not repost ALL the nonsense, this is just one of hundreds (by now).
> And the many times she has thrown her relatives and friends under the bus and provided them with the "CHEAP" stuff.
> Flip Flop, Drama.............


.. can we say BOOM!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

All this talk about RedHeart acrylic has ALMOST made me BUY some (I thought it was unobtainable over here, and have been wondering ever since I joined KP why it sometimes created long discussions). Then I looked at it on Loveknitting, and realised it's no different from the acrylic yarn I use. No problems with the unRedHeart I've used, so I have saved some curiosity money.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

books said:


> Yeah, I know, I'm going.... sometimes, I just like to get my "Irish up"


I am laughing at all of this.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Lostie said:


> All this talk about RedHeart acrylic has ALMOST made me BUY some (I thought it was unobtainable over here, and have been wondering ever since I joined KP why it sometimes created long discussions). Then I looked at it on Loveknitting, and realised it's no different from the acrylic yarn I use. No problems with the unRedHeart I've used, so I have saved some curiosity money.


Yes RH started furnishing the UK market about a year ago.
Many have stated that they have tried it and loves it.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> But yet she had used it - many times, and still does.
> But I will not repost ALL the nonsense, this is just one of hundreds (by now).
> And the many times she has thrown her relatives and friends under the bus and provided them with the "CHEAP" stuff.
> Flip Flop, Drama.............


I have used acrylic many times..... I PREFER other fibers... What does that have to do with properties of vinyl acetate fibers?!?!?

Whether or not I use them or prefer them has nothing to do with what fibers are made from and how they behave.

What does it have to do with my relatives? I have no relatives (other than Nana who ONLY knits dishcloths with COTTON) who knit. Aunt Betty used to knit, but she passed away when I was in HS so I have know knowledge of what she used.

Have a lovely day, all!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I have used acrylic many times..... I PREFER other fibers... What does that have to do with properties of "synthetic" fibers?!?!?
> 
> Whether or not I use them or prefer them has nothing to do with what fibers are made from and how they behave.
> 
> ...


I thought you went to work?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I thought you went to work?


Have a lovely day as well!😃


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Flip Flop. So much double talk.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Have a lovely day as well!😃


OH you've taken me off your DNR list. Please return me to it pronto. And don't forget to report me to ADMIN for stalking you.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I have used acrylic many times..... I PREFER other fibers... What does that have to do with properties of vinyl acetate fibers?!?!?
> 
> Whether or not I use them or prefer them has nothing to do with what fibers are made from and how they behave.
> 
> ...


so you are, in fact, a liar:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-314315-3.html

"I have never even had the interest in buying it, let alone trying to knit with it. When I first started knitting I saw this yarn in Joann's and walked right by it because the look and colors didn't (and still don't) appeal to me. Then (from being on KP) I learned what it is made from and WHY it doesn't appeal to me. I remember shopping (years ago, when I was in HS) and looking at sweaters in stores being able to spot acrylic a mile away and just knowing I would never buy one.... Had no idea what acrylic WAS at the time... Just knew I would never wear one and now I will never knit with it."


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> so you, in fact, a liar:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-314315-3.html
> 
> "I have never even had the interest in buying it, let alone trying to knit with it. When I first started knitting I saw this yarn in Joann's and walked right by it because the look and colors didn't (and still don't) appeal to me. Then (from being on KP) I learned what it is made from and WHY it doesn't appeal to me. I remember shopping (years ago, when I was in HS) and looking at sweaters in stores being able to spot acrylic a mile away and just knowing I would never buy one.... Had no idea what acrylic WAS at the time... Just knew I would never wear one and now I will never knit with it.


If you click on the post, you will see that RED HEART yarn is being discussed. I have never purchased or used RED HEART brand yarn! I HAVE used other acrylic yarns.

Again, what does any of this have to do with the facts I have shared in acrylic yarn?!?!

It is not necessary to TRY to call someone a liar when it is all right there in black and white... You supply excerpts and take comments out of context to suit your own agenda....

It all has absolutely nothing to do with the FACTS I have shared on this particular topic!

I have no time/interest/agenda to serve by reading through all your old posts to accuse you of lying. I am here to learn about/share knitting FACTS and TIPS. That is all.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I have used acrylic many times..... I PREFER other fibers... What does that have to do with properties of vinyl acetate fibers?!?!?
> 
> Whether or not I use them or prefer them has nothing to do with what fibers are made from and how they behave.
> 
> ...


But...but...wait! Exactly a week ago you said that you could spot acrylic sweaters a mile away and avoided them in favor of cashmere, in high school! 
You said that you would see it at Joann's and would pass it by in favor of wool. Ive read your posts about " plastic acrylic nastiness" (your words) but now you admit to using them many times?!?

Was your pink lace gown made of rayon, nylon, polyester or any combination?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> But...but...wait! Exactly a week ago you said that you could spot acrylic sweaters a mile away and avoided them in favor of cashmere, in high school!
> You said that you would see it at Joann's and would pass it by in favor of wool. Ive read your posts about " plastic acrylic nastiness" (your words) but now you admit to using them many times?!?
> 
> Was your pink lace gown made of rayon, nylon, polyester or any combination?


My personal preferences have nothing to do with the facts and properties of acrylic yarn that I shared on this thread. I responded to the OP with facts about why she need not worry about bleeding and how I prefer to soften this particular fiber.

If you choose to read or memorize all my old topics/comments, you are free to do so... Without a link I am at the disadvantage of which comments you would like to discuss.

Perhaps reply to those comments on the thread that was posted or perhaps add a link if you would like to have a discussion on those subjects.

A PM is also an option as I typically only follow posts for the first few pages as that is where i (for me) typically find the answers to the POSTED question. Like this one... Then the random, unrelated come to and questions begin and then I move on to another more informative topic.

Have a lovely day!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> My personal preferences have nothing to do with the facts and properties of acrylic yarn that I shared on this thread. I responded to the OP with facts about why she need not worry about bleeding and how I prefer to soften this particular fiber.


WAIT a fiber is not plastic. You said so yourself. Aren't you gonna be late for work?


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> My personal preferences have nothing to do with the facts and properties of acrylic yarn that I shared on this thread. I responded to the OP with facts about why she need not worry about bleeding and how I prefer to soften this particular fiber.


But if you say that you've never USED this fiber then how would you know how to treat it?


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> If you click on the post, you will see that RED HEART yarn is being discussed. I have never purchased or used RED HEART brand yarn! I HAVE used other acrylic yarns.
> 
> Again, what does any of this have to do with the facts I have shared in acrylic yarn?!?!
> 
> ...


yes you have:

"I made this cowl using Vanna's Choice worsted weight yarn in linen (MC) and *Red Heart* Boutique Eclipse yarn in Mountain Mist (CC). "

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-145044-1.html


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> yes you have:
> 
> "I made this cowl using Vanna's Choice worsted weight yarn in linen (MC) and *Red Heart* Boutique Eclipse yarn in Mountain Mist (CC). "
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-145044-1.html


Will you leave her alone....LLLLOOOOLLLL So she isn't late for work. We'll hear about that for week. How her boss loves her and told her it was ok that she was on the internet and was late for work. yada yada yada...


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> yes you have:
> 
> "I made this cowl using Vanna's Choice worsted weight yarn in linen (MC) and *Red Heart* Boutique Eclipse yarn in Mountain Mist (CC). "
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-145044-1.html


Yes, but the discussion is RHSS which I have NEVER used or purchased! Nice try, though. Again, what it has to do with THIS post... I happen to KNOW what I have and have not used. I have never used or purchased RHSS which is the yarn being discussed in the thread which is RHSS.

Have a lovely day! If you are really bored, you can scroll through my posts all day. Go for it! I am flattered.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Will you leave her alone....LLLLOOOOLLLL So she isn't late for work. We'll hear about that for week. How her boss loves her and told her it was ok that she was on the internet and was late for work. yada yada yada...


No problem, no worries. I AM the boss AND I use a tablet all day long! I can click from a chart to my email in just a second. Thanks for thinking of me, but not to worry!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> No problem, no worries. I AM the boss AND I use a tablet all day long! I can click from a chart to my email in just a second. Thanks for thinking of me, but not to worry!


Thank god I can be having no babies anymore. You left for 20 years and waltzed right back in. I don't think so.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Yes, but the discussion is RHSS which I have NEVER used or purchased! Nice try, though. I happen to KNIW what I have and have not used. I have never used or purchased RHSS which is the yarn being discussed in the thread.
> 
> Have a lovely day! If you are really bored, you can scroll through my posts all day. I am flattered.


and this:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-123034-1.html

"I used under two skeins of Red Heart Boutique Eclipse yarn and size 9US needles to make this scarf. *I really like that Red Heart has stepped up to produce these nicer yarns at a very reasonable price. I have used several yarns from their new line and have been very pleased.* Especially with this one and especially for Christmas gifts when you don't want to break the bank "

oh please Ames - its 65% regular old Red Heart - just admit it - you LOVE Red Heart!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> No problem, no worries. I AM the boss AND I use a tablet all day long! I can click from a chart to my email in just a second. Thanks for thinking of me, but not to worry!


Your tablet and you being the BOSS lol are the least of my worries. I just want you SU.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> No problem, no worries. I AM the boss AND I use a tablet all day long! I can click from a chart to my email in just a second. Thanks for thinking of me, but not to worry!


So why did you have to GO to work.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> and this:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-123034-1.html
> 
> "I used under two skeins of Red Heart Boutique Eclipse yarn and size 9US needles to make this scarf. *I really like that Red Heart has stepped up to produce these nicer yarns at a very reasonable price. I have used several yarns from their new line and have been very pleased.* Especially with this one and especially for Christmas gifts when you don't want to break the bank "
> ...


It sure IS nicer than RHSS... Softer, less scratchy and nicer colors than RHSS... No argument there!

When I first started knitting I also "LOVED" bamboo needles.... Now I found I prefer metal and have given most of my bamboo needles away. You can probably link where I LOVE bamboo, but my tastes/preferences have changed!

Again... Nothing to do with the facts I offered here to the OP, but I am happy to clarify for you, but I must move on.... Since this topic has now gone SOUR. As I said... I prefer to discuss knitting and not to read through 10,000 old posts... Sorry, I don't have that kind of time on my hands nor desire. But itis a free country...Be my guest... You might learn something in the process!!👍


----------



## boudacious_diva (Nov 5, 2014)

I rarely ever post, although I read and follow KP religiously and have learned a great deal from it. However, the rudeness and just plain bitchiness going on here is very uncalled for. You seem to have a personal vendetta against AmyKnits that goes way beyond her statement about yarn bleeding, and it's just plain nasty, rude, and totally unnecessary.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

boudacious_diva said:


> I rarely ever post, although I read and follow KP religiously and have learned a great deal from it. However, the rudeness and just plain bitchiness going on here is very uncalled for. You seem to have a personal vendetta against AmyKnits that goes way beyond her statement about yarn bleeding, and it's just plain nasty, rude, and totally unnecessary.


Thanks for you assessment. It will be taken under consideration and DULY REJECTED. Got any tips on knitting?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Yes, *but the discussion is RHSS which I have NEVER used or purchased*! Nice try, though. Again, what it has to do with THIS post... I happen to KNOW what I have and have not used.
> *I have never used or purchased RHSS which is the yarn being discussed in the thread which is RHSS*.
> 
> Have a lovely day! If you are really bored, you can scroll through my posts all day. Go for it! I am flattered.


Get your facts straight -- The OP *NEVER* mentioned which Red Heart Yarn she had used - Just that it was the Red Heart Brand.
*Debunked!*


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> When answering questions such as "Will acrylic yarn bleed" it is helpful to understand WHY it will not. Understanding how the fiber performs is important to many of us.
> 
> No one said "plastic is bad"... I have no clue where you got that.... It is actually GOOD in this case as the OP is concerned about bleeding!!!!!
> 
> ...


Am I being rude by saying "please.....GO AWAY"!!!!

Remember yesterday's THINK

Yes....I did THINK about it and Yes it would be in KP's best interest....

I said "PLEASE..."


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

morningstar said:


> Actually, I was trying to be supportive. I understand, as much as I can, where you're coming from and your wanting to share your knowledge. The snarky and nasty comments about you are upsetting to me.


Use the unwatch button....


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Get your facts straight -- The OP *NEVER* mentioned which Red Heart Yarn she had used - Just that it was the Red Heart Brand.
> Debunked!


Seriously! The link I was replying to is NOT this one! DEBUNKED! Right back atcha!!!!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Well you kids have fun in the sandbox I have plastic sweaters to make for winter. 

Have fun..


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Again... Nothing to do with the facts I offered here to the OP,





AmyKnits said:


> Putting acrylic in the dryer is "risky" as it is very difficult to control the amount of heat a dryer will get at any setting.
> A little too much heat from a dryer will melt your project as plastic WILL melt when heated..... Just ask how many knitters have "crunchy" spots on their acrylic afghans/sweaters from machine drying.....


*Debunked!*


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Irish knitter said:


> Am I being rude by saying "please.....GO AWAY"!!!!
> 
> Remember yesterday's THINK
> 
> Yes....I did THINK about it and Yes it would be in KP's best interest....


Yes. You ARE being rude... I believe about a dozen others told you that yesterday!

Sorry.... Not an option! It is not YOUR place to choose who posts and does not. If you are unhappy with my participation, according to KP rules you can "REPORT ISSUE" with Admin. And they will decide... Not you.

I will take your advice and click UNWATCH! Carry on!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

. ppppttzzzzz. 
Flip Flop - Bashing acrylics everywhere she can, no matter how strange the statements are; but yet uses acrylics and has been all along.
Like I said has been going on for 2+years. Yada Yada Yada


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Yes. You ARE being rude... I believe about a dozen others told you that yesterday!
> 
> Sorry.... Not an option! It is not YOUR place to choose who posts and does not. If you are unhappy with my participation, according to KP rules you can "REPORT ISSUE" with Admin. And they will decide... Not you.
> 
> I will take your advice and click UNWATCH! Carry on!


Thank God for Irish Knitter. She's a good woman and gets the job down. Maybe she can be the BOSS.

P.S. Are you really leaving this time?


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Like me?????? Really. So glad to be of help.


I'm sorry.....she learned all that from ME.....the recycling specialist.... remember my "career" before I got hurt


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

Maybe AK needs to invest in a new dryer if her dryer melts acrylics. My dryer senses when the clothes are dry & shuts off.

That Cascade yarn she is so crazy about is not that great, made in China and stretches like crazy. The superwash 220 is not nearly as nice as the hand wash 220. I would rather knit with Red Heart any day than use a yarn from China. Just my opinion.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Irish knitter said:


> Am I being rude by saying "please.....GO AWAY"!!!!
> 
> Remember yesterday's THINK
> 
> Yes....I did THINK about it and Yes it would be in KP's best interest....


this is for you Irish Knitter.. :lol:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> Well you kids have fun in the sandbox I have plastic sweaters to make for winter.
> 
> Have fun..


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

JanieSue said:


> Maybe AK needs to invest in a new dryer if her dryer melts acrylics. My dryer senses when the clothes are dry & shuts off.
> 
> That Cascade yarn she is so crazy about is not that great, made in China and stretches like crazy. The superwash 220 is not nearly as nice as the hand wash 220. I would rather knit with Red Heart any day than use a yarn from China. Just my opinion.


What she needs to do is BUY a dryer and stop going to the laundromat. They keep their dryers hot to kill germs.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Yes. You ARE being rude... I believe about a dozen others told you that yesterday!
> 
> Sorry.... Not an option! It is not YOUR place to choose who posts and does not. If you are unhappy with my participation, according to KP rules you can "REPORT ISSUE" with Admin. And they will decide... Not you.
> 
> I will take your advice and click UNWATCH! Carry on!


I said "PLEASE".....


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> What she needs to do is BUY a dryer and stop going to the laundromat. They keep their dryers hot to kill germs.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

cathy47 said:


> Well you kids have fun in the sandbox I have plastic sweaters to make for winter.
> 
> Have fun..


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I love it!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

cathy47 said:


> Well you kids have fun in the sandbox I have plastic sweaters to make for winter.
> 
> Have fun..


LOL!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> What she needs to do is BUY a dryer and stop going to the laundromat. They keep their dryers hot to kill germs.


Another one that makes me laugh!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> Well you kids have fun in the sandbox I have plastic sweaters to make for winter.
> 
> Have fun..


plastic does keep you warm...LLBean uses it in the polartec jackets...


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Irish knitter said:


> plastic does keep you warm...LLBean uses it in the polartec jackets...


oh yes it can.. go get some plastic sheeting and roll up in it and waite. you'll warm up. And ya want to get techinical.. Acrylic sweaters.. okay...is that better. :?:


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

BTW.... Another post just TODAY where the properties of acrylic are explained ... Discussion on "dyeing" acrylics.

Odd that the same posters were on THAT thread and didn't get their panties in a bunch or feelings hurt when it was stated that acrylic is plastic.... It is stated here on KP almost daily what acrylic as well as other fibers are made of... If it hurts your feelings or upsets you, you should avoid KP... Just a suggestion.

Here are some things to consider...Acrylic yarn is plastic...and so is acrylic paint. The yarn is really not absorbant, if you think about taking things out of the washer, they are barely damp...I don't think you are going to get much of a useful product. As you say, flowerpot holders and such maybe,, but the yarn is going to be stiffish and not dyed 'through.' I used acrylic inks to dye a bit of wool (Noro) on a shawlette which I decided was a wrong color on the 'point.' That worked pretty well but the yarn was wool and wasn't going to have to be worn next to skin or even need to hold up very well. There was a change in texture. I wouldn't do it again.
(I watched that video too. I like her but I think she 'sells' enthusiasm. )

FYI..... http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-352250-1.html#7706472


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Red Heart Yarns do not bleed or run or fade (100% acrylic).
> All you need to do is wash and dry it as per label instructions.
> No need to even add any type of fabric softener.
> Though I do add a dryer sheet to the dryer to take care of any static cling - but not necessary, just me .
> ;-)


Is it true to say that all acrylic yarns doesn't bleed or run, or does just apply to Red Heart?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> BTW.... Another post just TODAY where it is explained the properties of acrylic... Discussion on "dyeing" acrylics. Most knitters are aware that acrylic is a form of plastic....





AmyKnits said:


> That is untrue. When I first started knitting I hadnt a CLUE what I was knitting with when I bought acrylic yarn.... Used it for months without learning about it.
> Many knitters have been using it for DECADES and say they did not know either.
> 
> I learned about fibers (acrylic and others) by discussions such as this one. I understand that YOU know that acrylic is a man made plastic,
> ...


So MOST knitters already know --- your quote - "*Most knitters* are aware that acrylic is a form of plastic"
So you create havoc and drama to reach the few that don't. :roll:

See, she doesn't leave a topic alone or unwatch .... did, dig, dig, flip flop, drama yada yada yada.

By the way, I caught it before you edited it.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Leave my "plastic " yarns alone. So you "don't" ??? Use them, who cares!!!
I do and have for many years, many of my afghans, lapgrans, hats, scarves, and charity knitting, etc. are still around. Even after going thru washers and dryers at college, used as moving blankets, and pets they are still in use. Good for you that you can buy expensive (as you say "on sale") yarns, many of us cannot, but still give back to our needy friends. So put that in your pipe and smoke it doc!!!!!

Fiona. &#128545;&#128545;&#128545;


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> So MOST knitters already know --- your quote - "*Most knitters* are aware that acrylic is a form of plastic"
> So you create havoc and drama to reach the few that don't. :roll:
> 
> See, she doesn't leave a topic alone or unwatch .... did, dig, dig, flip flop, drama yada yada yada.
> ...


I have UNWATCHED this topic. That does not mean that I am not free to come back any time I wish to reply... It simply means that I will no longer RECEIVE any other REPLIES.... Instead of what ever yada means, you might consult the forum rules to better understand what UNWATCH means as well as how the EDIT feature works.

Congratulations on your quick "catch". According to forum rules, We have one hour to edit our posts... I cannot (choose not to) speak for what MOST knitters know or do not know and have one hour to add links, rephrase or check spelling, etc. YOU are free to "catch" any misspellings, retyping, etc. in that time, but only I have the right to alter/edit my posts. You have essentially "caught" nothing but me taking the liberty to re type what I wanted to say. My final post is all that stands.

When I first started knitting I had no clue about fibers, what acrylic was made from, etc.

I did not post to create "havoc" or "drama" but offer a simple explanation for why acrylics do not bleed. It was the others who got upset and offended at the explination that acrylic yarn is a man-made, petroleum based, Vinyl acetate plastic. I sincerely hope this is the more appropriate description. If not, then you can enlighten me.

I will now again UNWATCH this topic and may come back at any time to add something, read a post or what ever I choose according to the forum rules!

Again! Good day!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I have UNWATCHED this topic. That does not mean that I am not free to come back any time I wish to reply... It simply means that I will no longer RECEIVE any other REPLIES.... Instead of what ever yada means, you might consult the forum rules to better understand what UNWATCH means as well as how the EDIT feature works.
> 
> Congratulations on your quick "catch". According to forum rules, We have one hour to edit our posts... I cannot (choose not to) speak for what MOST knitters know or do not know and have one hour to add links, rephrase or check spelling, etc. YOU are free to "catch" any misspellings, retyping, etc. in that time, but only I have the right to alter/edit my posts. You have essentially "caught" nothing but me taking the liberty to re type what I wanted to say. My final post is all that stands.
> 
> ...


Please don't. You've overstayed this post. How many times do you really think we want to read your blather. Go to work. I hear the phone ringing.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Please don't. You've overstayed this post. How many times do you really think we want to read your blather. Go to work. I hear the phone ringing.


And others may feel YOU have overstayed and don't wish to hear YOUR blather.... You can also UNWATCH this post as that is your best bet for "blather reduction".

Again, as I told another poster this morning... If you have a problem with another poster, you can REPORT ISSUE to Admin. Posters do not have the power to eliminate other posters... Only Admin. can.

You can report your issue directly to Admin. by hitting the report issue at the bottom of the post and expressing your concerns.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> And others may feel YOU have overstayed and don't wish to hear YOUR blather.... You can also UNWATCH this post as that is your best bet for "blather reduction".
> 
> Again, as I told another poster this morning... If you have a problem with another poster, you can REPORT ISSUE to Admin. Posters do not have the power to eliminate other posters... Only Admin. Does. You can report your issue directly to Admin. by hitting the report issue at the bottom of the post and expressing your concerns.
> 
> Happy Knitting!


Who said anything about power. That's your trip.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

books said:


> Red Heart yarn has given me no problems ever, It doesn't fade, bleed or melt. (Crunchy spots.... how ridiculous.) And, by the way, I'm so sick or acrylic yarn being referred to as " plastic", It is NOT plastic, it is yarn, which many people use, every day to make wonderful things... if anyone can't bear to use acrylic yarn, then DON'T post on acrylic yarn threads... it's annoying. Sorry for the rant, just had to get it off my chest.


I love you!!!!!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Fiona3 said:


> Leave my "plastic " yarns alone. So you "don't" ??? Use them, who cares!!!
> I do and have for many years, many of my afghans, lapgrans, hats, scarves, and charity knitting, etc. are still around. Even after going thru washers and dryers at college, used as moving blankets, and pets they are still in use. Good for you that you can buy expensive (as you say "on sale") yarns, many of us cannot, but still give back to our needy friends. So put that in your pipe and smoke it doc!!!!!
> 
> Fiona. 😡😡😡


SHE IS NOT A DOC.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> BTW.... Another post just TODAY where the properties of acrylic are explained ... Discussion on "dyeing" acrylics.
> 
> Odd that the same posters were on THAT thread and didn't get their panties in a bunch or feelings hurt when it was stated that acrylic is plastic.... It is stated here on KP almost daily what acrylic as well as other fibers are made of... If it hurts your feelings or upsets you, you should avoid KP... Just a suggestion.
> 
> ...


I watched one earlier on how to dye acrylic.. don't think I would do it myself. I leave dyeing to those who know more about it and do it on a daily bases. I just want to work the yarns.

I like plastic sweaters. They last longer and don't get attacked by bugs. I tried using natrual animal fur and found me sneezing and itching a lot. So nope. I do use cotton and that depends on what its used for. Some cotton is only good for dish rags and towels and then there are some that are cotton blend perfect for clothing.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

PLASTIC: Someone who is fake or has a false type of character.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> PLASTIC: Someone who is fake or has a false type of character.


now where did you find this discription?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

cathy47 said:


> now where did you find this discription?


Dictionary.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> now where did you find this description?


Urban Dictionary: plastic
www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=plastic
Urban Dictionary
Top Definition. plastic. A materialistic, fake man or woman. In particular, someone who is attractive yet lacks any sort of depth whatsoever.

There you go.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Urban Dictionary: plastic
> www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=plastic
> Urban Dictionary
> Top Definition. plastic. A materialistic, fake man or woman. In particular, someone who is attractive yet lacks any sort of depth whatsoever.
> ...


Interesting... I keep forgetting about that Dictionary.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I know, let's make it easy for everyone:

*Hear ye, Hear ye!*

*As per Amyknits, acrylic yarn is PLASTIC*. *She does not like it*.

That should cover it, and now she NEVER needs to post it again, EVER, because now we all know. Easy Peasy!

When a topic comes up about any acrylic yarn, she can just pass it by and go read/post somewhere else, because we ALL already know it is plastic, and since she has already stated - copiously - that she NEVER uses it (or at least can't remember using it) we can all be assured that she will have nothing of _value_ to add to the conversation, because she has no actual experiences with said yarn.

It is now official and she need never speak of it again.

That should her and us a whole lot of wasted time.

Let the beatings begin . . . . . .


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> I know, let's make it easy for everyone:
> 
> *Hear ye, Hear ye!*
> 
> ...


and if wishes were horses I wouldn't have to take the bus. :wink:


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

vjh1530 said:


> and since she has already stated - copiously - that she NEVER uses it (or at least can't remember using it)


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I know she's stated many times that she NEVER uses acrylic, not even a blend. She's called it icky, nasty, and a plastic garbage bag. Yet there are links in this thread that go to photos where she's used it, and now she admits to having used it. I dunno what to believe anymore, so, I won't believe any of it. It keeps changing anyway. :XD:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> When answering questions such as "Will acrylic yarn bleed" it is helpful to understand WHY it will not. Understanding how the fiber performs is important to many of us.
> 
> No one said "plastic is bad"... I have no clue where you got that.... It is actually GOOD in this case as the OP is concerned about bleeding!!!!!
> 
> ...


Amy, why couldn't you just say "man made fiber" and drop the word plastic? That is the word that every one is tired of seeing. We all know that acrylic is man made but adding the word plastic seems to be saying that it is an inferior product. Why keep using the very term that you know will irritate the reader?


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

I use Soak to clean and soften things after knitting. I love it and it doesn't take long to soak. It comes in unscented if that's an issue for you.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> Yep, my 20 year old blankets are still keeping everybody warm and the colors are fabulous as ever. I wasn't going to post anything as my friends know because of the putrid thrown at me yesterday. I just finished my scarf, plastic or not, it's soft and made for a friend who wants to toss everything in the machines to wash and dry. My evil acrylic scarf:


I love that scarf. What was the pattern?


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

for yarns that do run, a nice vinegar soak will set it


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

Well...I asked a simple question and started a firestorm. I've been knitting for years and crocheting less years. I chose RedHart yarn because it is reasonably priced. 

I'm sorry that a hateful argument resulted from my question. I appreciate the many suggestions from you all that seriously tried to help.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I started a new thread with all the information. Check it out-- Yikes! It's Acrylic!



misellen said:


> I love that scarf. What was the pattern?


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Red Heart has been enjoying a 'surge' because of the $$$ of yarns. I saw one today on the net that was $175.00. Not many people can afford that!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

would love to see that picture!



mmorris said:


> Red Heart has been enjoying a 'surge' because of the $$$ of yarns. I saw one today on the net that was $175.00. Not many people can afford that!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> and if wishes were horses I wouldn't have to take the bus. :wink:


Oh no! Not the bus thing again!


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

I just washed and dried a bright red hat and a light green hat together. I've also made a crayon afghan for my grandson with all bright colors. Red Heart Super Saver did not bleed. And the articles do soften up without any special softeners when washed and dried.


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

This is very interesting because I did have that happen to an afghan I knitted in my younger days! It did go in the dryer, & it did come out "crunchy". I always wondered what the heck happened to it, but for some reason I never thought of melting! It was in a home dryer, but it was one my parents had for probably 20 years at the time. Hopefully, dryers these days are better!



AmyKnits said:


> Putting acrylic in the dryer is "risky" as it is very difficult to control the amount of heat a dryer will get at any setting. A little too much heat from a dryer will melt your project as plastic WILL melt when heated..... Just ask how many knitters have "crunchy" spots on their acrylic afghans/sweaters from machine drying.....


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

That's absolutely wonderful!



Elin said:


> I just washed and dried a bright red hat and a light green hat together. I've also made a crayon afghan for my grandson with all bright colors. Red Heart Super Saver did not bleed. And the articles do soften up without any special softeners when washed and dried.


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> I started a new thread with all the information. Check it out-- Yikes! It's Acrylic!


Haha !!! Thanks!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

NewKnitter15 said:


> This is very interesting because I did have that happen to an afghan I knitted in my younger days! It did go in the dryer, & it did come out "crunchy". I always wondered what the heck happened to it, but for some reason I never thought of melting!
> *It was in a home dryer, but it was one my parents had for probably 20 years at the time. Hopefully, dryers these days are better!*


Acrylic yarns are better today too. ;-)


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I have never had a problem with Red Heart acrylic yarn running. I have knitted baby items that I wanted to soften before gifting. The best way I found to soften them was to put enough water in my kitchen sink to cover the item. I would then add hair conditioner to the water and mix it in before adding the item. I let it soak for about half an hour and then rinsed the item and gently squeezed before laying it flat to dry. In my opinion, the hair conditioner worked better than liquid fabric softener. I tried both and much prefer the results obtained by using hair conditioner.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Isa53 said:


> Well...I asked a simple question and started a firestorm. I've been knitting for years and crocheting less years. I chose RedHart yarn because it is reasonably priced.
> 
> I'm sorry that a hateful argument resulted from my question. I appreciate the many suggestions from you all that seriously tried to help.


Please rescind your regrets. You posed a valid question and innocently unleashed the ire of a "death to acrylic yarn" vigilante. As you can see from rest of the firestorm, many members of this forum are weary of a certain tirade.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

mojave said:


> Please rescind your regrets. You posed a valid question and innocently unleashed the ire of a "death to acrylic yarn" vigilante. As you can see from rest of the firestorm, many members of this forum are weary of a certain tirade.


 :thumbup:


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

Can anyone tell me the answer to this? Why do the items I knit or crochet myself loosen up and get bigger when I dry them in my dryer when knitted items I purchase do not? And, by the way, never send your husband to buy a clothes dryer. My husband bought the one we have now, a Maytag, and it does not have temperature control; the only things I can choose from are an automatically timed cycle, one where I can choose the length of time, and one for air drying. I always bought Kenmore dryers in the past and never had a problem with any of them (until they wore out).


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Works for me everytime.



Evie RM said:


> I have never had a problem with Red Heart acrylic yarn running. I have knitted baby items that I wanted to soften before gifting. The best way I found to soften them was to put enough water in my kitchen sink to cover the item. I would then add hair conditioner to the water and mix it in before adding the item. I let it soak for about half an hour and then rinsed the item and gently squeezed before laying it flat to dry. In my opinion, the hair conditioner worked better than liquid fabric softener. I tried both and much prefer the results obtained by using hair conditioner.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

pb54116 said:


> Can anyone tell me the answer to this? Why do the items I knit or crochet myself loosen up and get bigger when I dry them in my dryer when knitted items I purchase do not? And, by the way, never send your husband to buy a clothes dryer. My husband bought the one we have now, a Maytag, and it does not have temperature control; the only things I can choose from are an automatically timed cycle, one where I can choose the length of time, and one for air drying. I always bought Kenmore dryers in the past and never had a problem with any of them (until they wore out).


The good news is that Maytag doesn't last nearly as long as they used to. My sister's is still going strong at 40 years+. The average now for Maytag dryers is only 20-25 years.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

I've never had any of my knitted or crocheted items become looser in the drying process. The only thought which comes to mind is to ask if your working tension is even. When my cast on for a top down sock is uneven, after washing the stitches tend to adjust into an even tension around the cuff. 

Next time you are shopping for a dryer, look at the LG models. Pricey, but worth it for options and little need for repairman visits


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I love my LG washer and Dryer. Bought them 2 years ago when I moved here. Home Depot, good deal . The dryer has so many options, I haven't used them all yet.



mojave said:


> I've never had any of my knitted or crocheted items become looser in the drying process. The only thought which comes to mind is to ask if your working tension is even. When my cast on for a top down sock is uneven, after washing the stitches tend to adjust into an even tension around the cuff.
> 
> Next time you are shopping for a dryer, look at the LG models. Pricey, but worth it for options and little need for repairman visits


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Acrylic yarn is a form of plastic. Color is added to the plastic when in liquid (or semi-liquid) form, then cooled and extruded through a machine.
> 
> Natural fibers are dyed with a liquid dye and may bleed if not set properly.
> 
> ...


I too have had little melted spots on larger projects dried in my home dryer. I NEVER use fabric softener on my knitted or crocheted items. To me it makes them lifeless. Just my opinion.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

morningstar said:


> Actually, I was trying to be supportive. I understand, as much as I can, where you're coming from and your wanting to share your knowledge. The snarky and nasty comments about you are upsetting to me.


To me also! No matter WHAT Amy comments on there are almost always several mean spirited and totally uncalled for responses. I think admin should take a look at so many unkind and uncalled for just plain ugly crap!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Louette said:


> To me also! No matter WHAT Amy comments on there are almost always several mean spirited and totally uncalled for responses. I think admin should take a look at so many unkind and uncalled for just plain ugly crap!


Starting with AK. Yes,,,,


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Should I show you the ugly statements she and her friends have written against me?



Louette said:


> To me also! No matter WHAT Amy comments on there are almost always several mean spirited and totally uncalled for responses. I think admin should take a look at so many unkind and uncalled for just plain ugly crap!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Louette said:


> To me also! No matter WHAT Amy comments on there are almost always several mean spirited and totally uncalled for responses. I think admin should take a look at so many unkind and uncalled for just plain ugly crap!


And....all the berating when I asked for help; belittling me every chance she got.....

There are others.....I hope they come forward.


----------



## lilredhen72 (Jun 2, 2014)

Isa53 said:


> I'm crocheting a "flag" afghan for a friend. I'm using Redheart yarn. I would like to soften the yarn after completing the afghan. I know I use fabric softener. Will the red, white and blue yarns run and what do I need to do to prevent that?


My family has used Red Heart yarn for over 40 years, and I've never known it to bleed colors. I would wash it in cold water considering the color combination, and a dryer sheet or fabric softener wouldn't hurt. I crocheted a '1776 flag' afghan throw a couple of years ago, it wasn't bad for an amateur...TAKE PICTURES, GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Coming forward, I posted a professional opinion, refused to respond to a PM from her..therefore I am unfortunate1.

I know two people that were part of this forum from the beginning.. They no longer post here..because of her snide remarks..sad as they are both talented and extremely knowledgeable.. KP's loss.

I personally know of one person she PM'ed and told to get off this forum! 
To belittle,someone's knitting is wrong! To say if they even knit, because they do not post pictures is nasty, to say everyone can afford better yarn if they do what you do is wrong, when some of them can hardly meet the bills every month and are squeezing every penny to buy any yarn. Is wrong..
She insults your intelligence every day, by you buying into her..what was the term..oh yes..crap..

Until you have facts yes facts of why these people are tired of being the victim and are now refusing to be victims.. You really should not assume who admin should remove..mayhaps admin has been notified and is aware where the real problem is.

In case there is any confusion..PM means PRIVATE message..but someone turned that into Public message..and yea I know I just did also..and hold accountability for my actions.
Should I continue with the " snarky" as it is called here..comments she has made?? Because I can?? No, not a good reason..because I can..just not good enough.
So..quit defending the defenseless, for that is what her remarks are..defenseless.

Admire people who have been hurt, belittled, insulted, and step out of that role! They are not bullies..they are just refusing to be victimized again.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I can't wear wool; it itches me. ALL OF IT, regardless of how the animal grows the fiber or whatever anyone may say. And I don't appreciate it when someone suggests I should try a certain wool that has been prepared a certain way because it might be OK. I should qualify that: I do appreciate it when it's a helpful suggestion; I don't appreciate it when it's a condescending comment. And I, like many others on this site, can tell when a comment is condescending. And I'm tired of certain people getting on their soapbox about acrylic yarns. So I love the wonderful choice of acrylics and cotton/acrylic blends and polyester and nylon and all the other non-animal fibers available to me. And I'm glad to hear that Red Heart yarn does soften up after being washed. I think I'll try it. 

I also love my Kenmore washer and dryer. 

Just sayin'.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Coming forward, I posted a professional opinion, refused to respond to a PM from her..therefore I am unfortunate1.
> 
> I know two people that were part of this forum from the beginning.. They no longer post here..because of her snide remarks..sad as they are both talented and extremely knowledgeable.. KP's loss.
> 
> ...


Exactly! Well said!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Coming forward, I posted a professional opinion, refused to respond to a PM from her..therefore I am unfortunate1.
> 
> I know two people that were part of this forum from the beginning.. They no longer post here..because of her snide remarks..sad as they are both talented and extremely knowledgeable.. KP's loss.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:
* To instigate the drama, and having a very active involvement, then going to another thread to laugh about the responses on how ridiculous, pathetic, immature people are - is wrong.

The list is endless.

To quote her -- 
"Hey, I'm very blonde... so.... when ever I get "into trouble" for pretty much ANYTHING I get into... I use "I didn't know" to get away with it. 
Hey it has always worked for me, and I have always been blonde....might as well take advantage of it."
She has proven that time and time again.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

mopgenorth said:


> PLASTIC: Someone who is fake or has a false type of character.


👍


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

I have never witnessed Amy being mean or hurtful to others. My point was that almost every time she posts or comments on ANY thing she is berated or belittled. If others treated me that way I would not be able to take part in this great site. This is supposed to be a place to share and to help each other not to tear one another down. It just seems to be an all out attack.
This is just my opinion. I too have been here for several years.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Louette said:


> I have never witnessed Amy being mean or hurtful to others. My point was that almost every time she posts or comments on ANY thing she is berated or belittled. If others treated me that way I would not be able to take part in this great site. This is supposed to be a place to share and to help each other not to tear one another down. It just seems to be an all out attack.
> This is just my opinion. I too have been here for several years.


Then you have only been following HER TOPICS.On those she is civil.

And do you read each and every topic; and within each topic read each and every post?
I don't think so, not possible in a single day, week.
She pops in on ANY thread to start it. Sometimes popping back out, lies in wait, then pops back in.
Other times a very willing participant of back and forth words for hours.

She is not pure and all innocent. She has very dirty hands.
On other topic threads she adds unnecessary commentary of how she was 'mistreated' on another thread.
That is instigation ---- even though it is outside of the main thread where it originally occurred - Embellished to boot.
Then to declare she doesn't understand.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-351838-1.html ~~ Page 1 - Jul 29, 15 12:42.
Topic title - Measuring length of yarn needed 
Came from - http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-351564-5.html#7691671 ~~ Page 6 - Jul 28, 15 14:03
Topic title - New Needles/Method for Knitting in the Round

She was targeting me as I had posted before her, and she was basically saying -- nah,nah - 'I' was right, just because of a comment about her reply.
Well guess what - the topic was about how everyone measures out the yarn -- there is no right or wrong, personal preference, personal choice.

This is just one of hundreds over the 2+ years..

........................

Goes back to her quote-
""Hey, I'm very blonde... so.... when ever I get "into trouble" for pretty much ANYTHING I get into... I use "I didn't know" to get away with it.
Hey it has always worked for me, and I have always been blonde....might as well take advantage of it."


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Louette said:


> I have never witnessed Amy being mean or hurtful to others. My point was that almost every time she posts or comments on ANY thing she is berated or belittled. If others treated me that way I would not be able to take part in this great site. This is supposed to be a place to share and to help each other not to tear one another down. It just seems to be an all out attack.
> This is just my opinion. I too have been here for several years.


Because you did not witness it does not mean it didn't happen. I know what your point was..I was merely pointing out why. Share yes...help ..yes...criticize.. No..talking of belittled...berated...she has to each and every person that is refusing to allow it anymore...
My point is,/was...tearing down someone started with remarks made by AK...attacks come in many forms...and disguised in many ways...at least we..and I used that term.. We, because I am a part of this now also..by choice... Do not hide behind sugar coated snarks...is that even a word??

Look..you are entitled to your opinion.. You are entitled to your feelings..thoughts. Whatever..but..so are we..there is the we word again.
Do you think this stuff is made up...or only in our minds??? What I said is all from her previous posts....
Have a lovely evening


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes 'snarky' is a word. ;-)


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> Then you have only been following HER TOPICS.On those she is civil.
> 
> And do you read each and every topic; and within each topic read each and every post?
> I don't think so, not possible in a single day, week.
> ...


Really a blonde? I read where she said she dyes, colors whatever and cuts her own hair...


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Really a blonde? I read where she said she dyes, colors whatever and cuts her own hair...


She is 40+ years old - maybe to get rid of the grey.
Though I love my grey - and I earned every one of them. ;-)

I edited my prior.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

farmkiti said:


> I can't wear wool; it itches me. ALL OF IT, regardless of how the animal grows the fiber or whatever anyone may say. And I don't appreciate it when someone suggests I should try a certain wool that has been prepared a certain way because it might be OK. I should qualify that: I do appreciate it when it's a helpful suggestion; I don't appreciate it when it's a condescending comment. And I, like many others on this site, can tell when a comment is condescending. And I'm tired of certain people getting on their soapbox about acrylic yarns. So I love the wonderful choice of acrylics and cotton/acrylic blends and polyester and nylon and all the other non-animal fibers available to me. And I'm glad to hear that Red Heart yarn does soften up after being washed. I think I'll try it.
> 
> I also love my Kenmore washer and dryer.
> 
> Just sayin'.


Red Heart has many different yarns and, I believe, it is their Super Saver that some object to. It is also the one that softens up in the washer and dryer. Go to their website an enjoy looking at Red Heart Super Saver and the variety of colors available. It works up beautifully, lasts seemingly forever and is inexpensive. While there, look at their other yarns, too. Enjoy.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> The good news is that Maytag doesn't last nearly as long as they used to. My sister's is still going strong at 40 years+. The average now for Maytag dryers is only 20-25 years.


I had one that lasted only 5! The mother board on the washer went one day and about a week later the dryer temp started to flucuate.....replaced them with Kenmore.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Beetytwird said:


> I had one that lasted only 5! The mother board on the washer went one day and about a week later the dryer temp started to flucuate.....replaced them with Kenmore.


I love Kenmore appliances! They are reasonably priced and last forever. Consumer Reports always has them in the top five picks when they rate an appliance. If something does go wrong, their serviced dept is usually pretty good as well.


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, this started out being about Red Heart yarn and some people stuck to the subject. Then, at some point, it turned into a hateamyfest. How about, in the future, if someone makes a comment you don't like, you just ignore it rather than slinging insults. I'm not pointing at anyone in particular, because I don't know any of you, but part of the reason I don't visit Knitting Paradise anymore is because of things like this.


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> I love Kenmore appliances! They are reasonably priced and last forever. Consumer Reports always has them in the top five picks when they rate an appliance. If something does go wrong, their serviced dept is usually pretty good as well.


I hope my Maytag doesn't last too much longer - I don't remember when we got it but I think it's less than 10 years old, though - could be older. I'll go back to Kenmore when I get a new one.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

pb54116 said:


> Well, this started out being about Red Heart yarn and some people stuck to the subject. Then, at some point, it turned into a hateamyfest. How about, in the future, if someone makes a comment you don't like, you just ignore it rather than slinging insults. I'm not pointing at anyone in particular, because I don't know any of you, but part of the reason I don't visit Knitting Paradise anymore is because of things like this.


Makes you want to go -- hmmm.:? 
"How about, in the future, if someone makes a comment you don't like, you just ignore it ...... I don't visit Knitting Paradise anymore is because of things like this."


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

pb54116 said:


> Well, this started out being about Red Heart yarn and some people stuck to the subject. Then, at some point, it turned into a hateamyfest. How about, in the future, if someone makes a comment you don't like, you just ignore it rather than slinging insults. I'm not pointing at anyone in particular, because I don't know any of you, but part of the reason I don't visit Knitting Paradise anymore is because of things like this.


What you see as a hateamyfest, many others see the situation as taking a stand against a bully. Repeatedly AmyKnits trots out comments about acrylic yarns being plastic, unworthy of any serious knitter's attention and discredits individual knowledge of personal allergies. If you can personally condone such conduct, do me a favor. Put me on your Do Not Respond list.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

pb54116 said:


> Well, this started out being about Red Heart yarn and some people stuck to the subject. Then, at some point, it turned into a hateamyfest. How about, in the future, if someone makes a comment you don't like, you just ignore it rather than slinging insults. I'm not pointing at anyone in particular, because I don't know any of you, but part of the reason I don't visit Knitting Paradise anymore is because of things like this.


Thank you! That was very well put.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I would like to apologize to the OP for how crazy and sidetracked this topic became. I'm sure your afghan will be very pretty when it is done. Please post pictures if you can.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

books,

If the forum members couched their dislike of Red Heart yarns, especially Super Saver, in terms of personal experience the discussion would stay civil. In other words, using an "I" message. Example: I don't knit with RHSS because I find it too harsh in feel. That is relating valid information. Bluntly stating a forum member could find and or afford better yarn if he/she tried, is a personal attack and contributes nothing positive to the discussion.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

mojave said:


> books,
> 
> If the forum members couched their dislike of Red Heart yarns, especially Super Saver, in terms of personal experience the discussion would stay civil. In other words, using an "I" message. Example: I don't knit with RHSS because I find it too harsh in feel. That is relating valid information. Bluntly stating a forum member could find and or afford better yarn if he/she tried, is a personal attack and contributes nothing positive to the discussion.


It is not what you say, it is how you say it.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

books said:


> It is not what you say, it is how you say it.


Exactly


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

mojave said:


> books,
> 
> If the forum members couched their dislike of Red Heart yarns, especially Super Saver, in terms of personal experience the discussion would stay civil. In other words, using an "I" message. Example: I don't knit with RHSS because I find it too harsh in feel. That is relating valid information. Bluntly stating a forum member could find and or afford better yarn if he/she tried, is a personal attack and contributes nothing positive to the discussion.


Exactly!! I... The key word...Applaud you!!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

books said:


> It is not what you say, it is how you say it.


At risk of repeating myself. Exactly...I applaud you also!!!


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

books said:


> I would like to apologize to the OP for how crazy and sidetracked this topic became. I'm sure your afghan will be very pretty when it is done. Please post pictures if you can.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I join you in awaiting pictures of the lovely afghan. I apologize for my part in the rant. Sincerely, louette


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Makes you want to go -- hmmm.:?
> "How about, in the future, if someone makes a comment you don't like, you just ignore it ...... I don't visit Knitting Paradise anymore is because of things like this."


What I meant to say is "I don't visit Knitting Paradise MUCH anymore . . ." How's that??


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

pb54116 said:


> What I meant to say is "I don't visit Knitting Paradise MUCH anymore . . ." How's that??


Still -- Makes you want to go -- hmmm.:? 
"How about, in the future, if someone makes a comment you don't like, you just ignore it ...... 
I don't visit Knitting Paradise anymore is because of things like this.".
By your own words -- "How about, in the future, if someone makes a comment you don't like, you just ignore it".


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> Still -- Makes you want to go -- hmmm.:?
> "How about, in the future, if someone makes a comment you don't like, you just ignore it ......
> I don't visit Knitting Paradise anymore is because of things like this.".
> By your own words -- "How about, in the future, if someone makes a comment you don't like, you just ignore it".


Not once..but twice in one day... Hmmm indeed...just when things were calming down..what was your saying.. Aw..stir stir the pot??


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

After watching this thread, I have come to some conclusions, they are: if you don't pretend to be something you're not, if you only speak the truth, if you don't say 'I never.....' or 'I always"......' if you don't name-call or bully you will never be called out - food for thought!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

pb54116 said:


> Well, this started out being about Red Heart yarn and some people stuck to the subject. Then, at some point, it turned into a hateamyfest. How about, in the future, if someone makes a comment you don't like, you just ignore it rather than slinging insults. I'm not pointing at anyone in particular, because I don't know any of you, but part of the reason I don't visit Knitting Paradise anymore is because of things like this.


Please rethink this. KP is a kind of microcosm of the world. When you see comments that are offensive, just ignore them. Focus on all the good things about this forum and the countless generous people who are more than willing to share their knowledge of knitting and crocheting with you. Edit: I just saw some other replies to you. Makes me wonder what is going on. I must have missed something along the way since I don't read every topic every day. Best wishes to you.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

misellen said:


> Amy, why couldn't you just say "man made fiber" and drop the word plastic? That is the word that every one is tired of seeing. We all know that acrylic is man made but adding the word plastic seems to be saying that it is an inferior product. Why keep using the very term that you know will irritate the reader?


msellen it's called drama.


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Still -- Makes you want to go -- hmmm.:?
> "How about, in the future, if someone makes a comment you don't like, you just ignore it ......
> I don't visit Knitting Paradise anymore is because of things like this.".
> By your own words -- "How about, in the future, if someone makes a comment you don't like, you just ignore it".


There are quite a lot of topics that I already skip. I surely didn't expect to run into such controversy on a thread like this. I'm done with it. And with KP for a while.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

fortunate1 said:


> Exactly!! I... The key word...Applaud you!!


You have a PM...


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

pb54116 said:


> There are quite a lot of topics that I already skip. I surely didn't expect to run into such controversy on a thread like this. I'm done with it. And with KP for a while.


Your choice.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> You have a PM...


Just returned one😬


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> msellen it's called drama.


I was once told that one of my biggest failings was that I always try to make sense of things. :shock: I guess I just can't get it into my head that some things won't ever make sense. :?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

misellen said:


> I was once told that one of my biggest failings was that I always try to make sense of things. :shock: I guess I just can't get it into my head that some things won't ever make sense. :?


Personally I try not to think of it. How you been. We have some heat now. Thanks. Could you keep sending it until about January. LOL


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Personally I try not to think of it. How you been. We have some heat now. Thanks. Could you keep sending it until about January. LOL


Greedy. But I will keep sending it as long as I don't run out of breath.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

misellen said:


> I was once told that one of my biggest failings was that I always try to make sense of things. :shock: I guess I just can't get it into my head that some things won't ever make sense. :?


Lots of things make no sense.. For instance.. Artichokes.. You have to peel away layers to get the good stuff... Giraffes.. All that neck and no real voice... Trying to explain to a 5year old that issues and Nikes are not the same thing..

Trying to make sense of things is in no way a failing!! I think your tendency is to be analytical.. That is a strength... It is a good quality..


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

fortunate1 said:


> Lots of things make no sense.. For instance.. Artichokes.. You have to peel away layers to get the good stuff... Giraffes.. All that neck and no real voice... Trying to explain to a 5year old that issues and Nikes are not the same thing..
> 
> Trying to make sense of things is in no way a failing!! I think your tendency is to be analytical.. That is a strength... It is a good quality..


I remember when my youngest son was about 9 years old. I told him to never get into a refrigerator. Ok , I know,, easier subject than the birds and the bees. But he was so determined that he was stronger than even Superman, that I was sOOOOOO tempted to put him inside ours. He probably would have told his teacher and I'd have been charged. LOL


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

misellen said:


> I was once told that one of my biggest failings was that I always try to make sense of things. :shock: I guess I just can't get it into my head that some things won't ever make sense. :?


Welcome to the "Headers Club"...my kids insist I was born without a sense of humor. When he was a pre-teen, I overheard my son's friend trying to persuade him to break a rule. My son flat out told him no way because "My mom will know - I don't know how but she will". (He insists now as an adult that the only thing he got by me was telling me he had a salad at lunch so he wouldn't have to have vegetables for dinner.)

Headers have special talents, one being that we recognize and understand what others do not- which can be both a curse and a blessing...and we always stick up for the underdog.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

mopgenorth said:


> Welcome to the "Headers Club"...my kids insist I was born without a sense of humor. When he was a pre-teen, I overheard my son's friend trying to persuade him to break a rule. My son flat out told him no way because "My mom will know - I don't know how but she will". (He insists now as an adult that the only thing he got by me was telling me he had a salad at lunch so he wouldn't have to have vegetables for dinner.)
> 
> Headers have special talents, one being that we recognize and understand what others do not- which can be both a curse and a blessing...and we always stick up for the underdog.


Headers
Oh. I like that term!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> I remember when my youngest son was about 9 years old. I told him to never get into a refrigerator. Ok , I know,, easier subject than the birds and the bees. But he was so determined that he was stronger than even Superman, that I was sOOOOOO tempted to put him inside ours. He probably would have told his teacher and I'd have been charged. LOL


Yeah..the whole issue thing isfrom telling my then 5yr old,gson..when he got pushed down at the playground.. To not feel bad some people just have issues.. He said..yeah,and I got Nikes...made me think for a minute..then I got it...he thought issues were a kind of shoe..love that kid!!!


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Yeah..the whole issue thing isfrom telling my then 5yr old,gson..when he got pushed down at the playground.. To not feel bad some people just have issues.. He said..yeah,and I got Nikes...made me think for a minute..then I got it...he thought issues were a kind of shoe..love that kid!!!


I love it. Kids are wonderful.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

fortunate1 said:


> Yeah..the whole issue thing isfrom telling my then 5yr old,gson..when he got pushed down at the playground.. To not feel bad some people just have issues.. He said..yeah,and I got Nikes...made me think for a minute..then I got it...he thought issues were a kind of shoe..love that kid!!!


Aren't kids great.....Too bad many of us have forgotten how to be true kids Pure and simple.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Aren't kids great.....Too bad many of us have forgotten how to be true kids Pure and simple.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> Aren't kids great.....Too bad many of us have forgotten how to be true kids Pure and simple.


Spot on!!


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

books said:


> I would like to apologize to the OP for how crazy and sidetracked this topic became. I'm sure your afghan will be very pretty when it is done. Please post pictures if you can.


Thank you! I almost forgot my question!


----------

